
The Web Time Forgot - nickb
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/06/17/science/17mund.html?_r=3&oref=slogin&ref=science&pagewanted=all&oref=slogin
======
calvin

      Those limitations notwithstanding, Otlet’s version of
      hypertext held a few important advantages over today’s Web.
      For one thing, he saw a smarter kind of hyperlink. Whereas 
      links on the Web today serve as a kind of mute bond between 
      documents, Otlet envisioned links that carried meaning by, 
      for example, annotating if particular documents agreed or 
      disagreed with each other. That facility is notably lacking 
      in the dumb logic of modern hyperlinks.
    

Otlet had some fascinating ideas that even now could change the way
information is stored and effect how relationships between data are analyzed.

Another interesting thought: how do we find the modern geniuses like Otlet and
learn from them now rather than waiting until they're gone?

~~~
wallflower
> annotating if particular documents agreed or disagreed with each other.

I've had this idea before - a Techmeme-like site that displays the range of
consensus, average consensus, outliers, etc. in the blogo or even twitter-
sphere. I don't know much about linguistic processing but it seems that alot
of Techmeme's "Discussion" Links is me-too commentary.

How about implementing an estimator for PG's DH0-DH6?
<http://www.paulgraham.com/disagree.html>

------
zach
Good idea; too early.

